# BooTweak now Donationware



## TechLo (Feb 18, 2011)

No marketing for a somewhat complex, niche product has meant little sales, lol, so I'm making the full library and kits free to download, in the hopes of getting some paypal donations from new, happy users. Links are on the website, bootweak.com.


----------



## Dynamitec (Feb 18, 2011)

Good luck with donationware. Because I'm sure a lot of time went into your work! 
However, I'll have to add that I have about 3000 downloads of my scripts, a couple of support/help requests and not one donation so far :roll:


----------



## TechLo (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol, expectations are extremely low -- someone feel like surprising me? 

Yeah, I put soooo much time into this, I don't even want to get into what it did financially to me.


----------



## kotori (Feb 19, 2011)

Dynamitec @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> Good luck with donationware. Because I'm sure a lot of time went into your work!
> However, I'll have to add that I have about 3000 downloads of my scripts, a couple of support/help requests and not one donation so far :roll:



Wow, with that many downloads that's disappointing indeed. 

For KScript Editor I receive some donations - not many and not by far enough to compensate for the time I spend on it, but then again it was never meant to be commercial and those few donations is an important encouragement. It could perhaps be compared to playing background piano music - it's a weird situation to have most people not really paying attention to you, but if you can only find one or two people who are really listening to and enjoying the performance it again feels like it's all worth it (and of course such feedback comes in many other forms than money).

Anyway, good luck. Let's hope that there are more people like this out there. 

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 19, 2011)

TechLo @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> No marketing for a somewhat complex, niche product has meant little sales, lol, so I'm making the full library and kits free to download, in the hopes of getting some paypal donations from new, happy users. Links are on the website, bootweak.com.


Hello TechLo,

Is your program suitable for playing back any types of loops? If so, can the user insert and organize their own loops loops in an intuitive way?


----------



## TechLo (Feb 19, 2011)

Hans Adamson @ Sat Feb 19 said:


> TechLo @ Fri Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> > No marketing for a somewhat complex, niche product has meant little sales, lol, so I'm making the full library and kits free to download, in the hopes of getting some paypal donations from new, happy users. Links are on the website, bootweak.com.
> ...



Hi Hans, yes, it's very easy to drop loops into BooTweak, chop them, and then assign them to any of the 1st 8 groups that BooTweak uses. You don't have to chop the loops of course, you can just assign them to a group. So you can use it for many things you'd use Kontakt for -- single hit drums (like the included libraries), sounds or loops of any kind. It's not meant for realistic sample instruments that utilize a lot of groups -- 8 groups is the max for one instance of BooTweak. You can rename the groups, refresh the script and everything is named correctly in BooTweak. The key is to never delete the first 8 groups so that the gui and automation assignments are preserved. If you know how to work with groups in Kontakt you can use anything you want in BooTweak. 

I'd hoped that BooTweak would become a standard format that developers would like to use, as it would give them an instant fully loaded setup to work with, but interest has not been great as of yet, and I can't afford to spend much time on it.


----------



## Lindon (Feb 20, 2011)

TechLo,

As someone working on a KSP based library that I'm hoping will make me "incredibly rich!(ha)" - (see my previous posts for the GridMachine series, now up to 8 instruments) - I'm sad to hear that BooTweak hasn't gone well (so far).

Some observations:

Like wst3 I've tried donationware for stuff - and like wst3 I wouldn't hold out high hopes. Check out Chris Randell(of Audio Damage plugin fame)'s views on pricing products at:

http://http://www.analogindustries.com/index.php 

--- your going to have to not be offended by high level swearing tho...

essentially he's saying you MUST charge something..otherwise people think it worthless.

However there is a "third path" that I'm using for getting my products out there..and you could use it for BooTweak, if you PM me we can talk about it (I'm aware this is a forum for talking about KSP not for talking about "how to sell my very cool products" - so it probably shouldn't be clogging up the space there..)

PM or email me we can talk off-line

Lindon


----------

